# Electric Hummers



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thought you might like to see some of my collection so far, quite a few of these would not be in there if the Hawk had not saved them. got some more about but I need to buy some more boxes. Pics not brilliant.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

You like your hummers then? 

Nice collection there m8


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice collection! No fair mixing in the electrics with the hummers though, I get easily confused :lol:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice collection. You DEFINITELY need more Electro-Chrons though!!!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Nice collection. You DEFINITELY need more Electro-Chrons though!!!


I thought three was not to bad plus the fact they seem to be getting exspensive.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Nice collection. You DEFINITELY need more Electro-Chrons though!!!
> ...


All the more reason to buy more now!!!

By the way, does the Wittnauer electronic watch have an exhibition back? I had never seen one until recently, and then there were two sold on eBay within a week of each other. I bought one from Canada, and there was another being sold in England. I don't know who bought it. I haven't got the watch yet, but I when I do, I'll be sending it off to Silver Hawk for the full treatment. Maybe he (please Paul) will post a few shots of it.

On the same topic, I have a black dial and white dial Wittnauer Electronic watch (both getting the Silver Hawk treatment as well), and an (yes, just one only) original box and papers for this watch - never seen another. I think the Wittnauer electronics are well worth a thread down the road when the proper photos can be posted.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > martinus_scriblerus said:
> ...


Sounds like you,re putting a nice collection together there, the wittnauer does not have a display back but the one in the six box far right does. It has more or less the same movement as a hamilton 505 but was made by Ricoh for them and branded Amtex you can see a video of it on Pauls website with some pictures he took (far better than mine). looking forward to seeing yours when they are finished.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Nice collection. You DEFINITELY need more Electro-Chrons though!!!


Thought you might like to see them up close.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

"Electro-Chron" is a Wittnauer model...so only the middle one is an "Electro-Chron".


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Impressive collection you've got there :yes: those Wittnauer are lovely, ever since Paul posted a pic of his I've wanted one


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> "Electro-Chron" is a Wittnauer model...so only the middle one is an "Electro-Chron".


Just a loose term Paul they,ve all got the same movements. :lol:


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

The Wittnauar is without doubt a class watch but can you picture it without its unusual hour hand it becomes just another (electric watch). Still one of my all time top watches though. Nice collection. Regards Andy


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Nice collection. You DEFINITELY need more Electro-Chrons though!!!
> ...


Yes I love the Electro-chrons ( I think I have a dozen or so - I'm trying to get all the dial variations), but I would love to have either the Rotary or the Buren (or, even better, BOTH)!!!

Thanks for the close up of the electric watches.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

How about putting up some pictures of yours like to see them.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > "Electro-Chron" is a Wittnauer model...so only the middle one is an "Electro-Chron".
> ...


Ah yes, but that would be like calling all watches with an ESA 9162/4 movement, an "F300". No-one would do that, would they?  :lol:

BTW: that Buren really is a beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


No I cant imagine anybody doing that paul I certainly would,nt. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dazza73 (Apr 23, 2009)

wow nice i have a gold omega like the ssteel one u got is it f300 of megaquartz 32mhz????


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

dazza73 said:


> wow nice i have a gold omega like the ssteel one u got is it f300 of megaquartz 32mhz????


The F300 I have in the box is a completely different watch from the megaquartz, and the megaquartz is much rarer.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Having seen these in the flesh makes me want to start collecting these as well.

Great collection!

Mark


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Having seen these in the flesh makes me want to start collecting these as well.
> 
> Great collection!
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark you had some nice watches as well.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow really nice - I love the Wittnauer. Thanks for posting them


----------

